# Milik al Marsiglia per 7 mln più 3 di bonus



## Tifo'o (15 Gennaio 2021)

Come riporta Sportmediaset, è praticamente fatta per il passaggio di Milik al Marsiglia. L'atttacente del Napoli si trasferirà in Francia con la formula del prestito con diritto ma è praticamente obbligo visto che si attiva dopo una sola presenza. Prezzo 7 mln di euro più 3 di Bonus. Il Polacco deve prima rinnovare col Napoli visto che scade il contratto a giugno.


----------



## mabadi (15 Gennaio 2021)

ma Milik è d'accordo?


----------



## Pamparulez2 (15 Gennaio 2021)

Mah... non capisco Milik. Tutto sto casino e poi vai a marsiglia? Comunque delinquentis alla fine col cerino in mano non resta


----------



## hiei87 (15 Gennaio 2021)

Milik si conferma uno che ha poca ambizione. Ha perso due anni per infortunio, ora 6 mesi perchè non ha accettato il rinnovo, nè altre destinazioni, e alla fine va a Marsiglia...secondo me aveva il potenziale per fare di meglio.


----------



## sacchino (15 Gennaio 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Come riporta Sportmediaset, è praticamente fatta per il passaggio di Milik al Marsiglia. L'atttacente del Napoli si trasferirà in Francia con la formula del prestito con diritto ma è praticamente obbligo visto che si attiva dopo una sola presenza. Prezzo 7 mln di euro più 3 di Bonus. Il Polacco deve prima rinnovare col Napoli visto che scade il contratto a giugno.



Se i gobbi non lo hanno preso a ste cifre vuol dire che stanno messi molto male, punteranno tutto su Pellè.


----------



## hakaishin (15 Gennaio 2021)

sacchino ha scritto:


> Se i gobbi non lo hanno preso a ste cifre vuol dire che stanno messi molto male, punteranno tutto su Pellè.


Ma meno male che non è stato preso
Comunque non avremmo mai dato 7/10 milioni per uno che si libera tra 5 mesi e che comunque vuole un ingaggio pesante per fare da noi la quarta punta


----------



## willcoyote85 (15 Gennaio 2021)

oh a ste cifre potevamo mica prenderlo noi???

a parte questo, il metodo de laurentiis mi sa che ha avuto successo per l'ennesima volta. come sempre sostenuto.


----------



## Andris (15 Gennaio 2021)

pagato quanto Cerri insomma


----------



## emamilan99 (15 Gennaio 2021)

Regalato, ame è sempre piaciuto.. solo che si è spaccato 2 volte


----------



## Swaitak (15 Gennaio 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Come riporta Sportmediaset, è praticamente fatta per il passaggio di Milik al Marsiglia. L'atttacente del Napoli si trasferirà in Francia con la formula del prestito con diritto ma è praticamente obbligo visto che si attiva dopo una sola presenza. Prezzo 7 mln di euro più 3 di Bonus. Il Polacco deve prima rinnovare col Napoli visto che scade il contratto a giugno.



si ma quanto offre il Marisglia ad Orkodiuz ? gli danno più di 5mln?


----------



## Jino (16 Gennaio 2021)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Milik si conferma uno che ha poca ambizione. Ha perso due anni per infortunio, ora 6 mesi perchè non ha accettato il rinnovo, nè altre destinazioni, e alla fine va a Marsiglia...secondo me aveva il potenziale per fare di meglio.


 Più che poca ambizione, non vuole stare fermo altri sei mesi...e se non accetta Marsiglia resta in tribuna. Mi pare palese che il Napoli per venderlo ad un italiana spara altissimo.


----------



## hiei87 (16 Gennaio 2021)

Jino ha scritto:


> Più che poca ambizione, non vuole stare fermo altri sei mesi...e se non accetta Marsiglia resta in tribuna. Mi pare palese che il Napoli per venderlo ad un italiana spara altissimo.



Però anche lui ci ha messo del suo per trovarsi in questa situazione. Poi chiaramente De Laurentiis non è la persona più accomodante del mondo, e qui può avere anche le sue ragioni.


----------



## Lineker10 (16 Gennaio 2021)

Se proprio volevamo un attaccante questa era l'opportunità. 

Avessimo preso Milik avrei detto wow è un mercato da scudetto. Pure tatticamente in rosa ci manca un attaccante con queste caratteristiche. In sostanza, uno che da presenza in area e segna.

Tra l'altra pagandolo 10 milioni è una plusvalenza sicura o quasi in futuro.

Invece corriamo appresso a Mandzukic che non gioca da due anni e vuole lo stesso stipendio di Milik, pur segnando un terzo del polacco anche quando era al suo apice tre anni fa.

Ma vedo che tutti i tifosi sono entusiasti all'idea per cui mi convinco che sbaglio. Sara così boh.


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Gennaio 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Se proprio volevamo un attaccante questa era l'opportunità.
> 
> Avessimo preso Milik avrei detto wow è un mercato da scudetto. Pure tatticamente in rosa ci manca un attaccante con queste caratteristiche. In sostanza, uno che da presenza in area e segna.
> 
> ...



Non riusciamo a concludere i rinnovi dei nostri , figurati se possiamo trattare un milik sulla base di almeno un triennale.
Nel nostro mercato si naviga a vista.


----------



## Rivera10 (16 Gennaio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Non riusciamo a concludere i rinnovi dei nostri , figurati se possiamo trattare un milik sulla base di almeno un triennale.
> Nel nostro mercato si naviga a vista.



Per non parlare del fatto che Se Laurentiis a noi lo avrebbe fatto pagare almeno il doppio.


----------



## JoKeR (16 Gennaio 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Se proprio volevamo un attaccante questa era l'opportunità.
> 
> Avessimo preso Milik avrei detto wow è un mercato da scudetto. Pure tatticamente in rosa ci manca un attaccante con queste caratteristiche. In sostanza, uno che da presenza in area e segna.
> 
> ...



Non ci sono soldi per prendere Milik e lo sai bene.
In tanti post ho sempre detto che io sarei stato favorevolissimo al polacco, ma il polacco ti costa minimo 10 più un ingaggio sui 4 abbondanti più bonus per quanti anni? 4?

E in questo momento, lo sai benissimo, non li scuciamo quei soldi.

Molti, me inclusi, ora vogliono Mandzu perchè non c'è modo alcuno di arrivare da altro (vedì Konè e Sandokan).
Altrimenti tra i due tutti, o quasi, preferirebbero Milik.
Manco rinnoviamo i nostri a fine gennaio, fai te.
La proprietà non sta cacciando un euro, dovresti scrivere (se vuoi  ) qualcosa anche contro Elliott, non contro chi vuole Mandzu perchè sa che altro non arriva...

O forse sì... Pavoletti is coming


----------



## Lineker10 (16 Gennaio 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Non ci sono soldi per prendere Milik e lo sai bene.
> In tanti post ho sempre detto che io sarei stato favorevolissimo al polacco, ma il polacco ti costa minimo 10 più un ingaggio sui 4 abbondanti più bonus per quanti anni? 4?
> 
> E in questo momento, lo sai benissimo, non li scuciamo quei soldi.
> ...



Io non ho niente contro chi vuole Mandzukic. La penso solo diversamente. E non penso nemmeno di avere ragione io.
È solo la mia opinione che è diversa da quella di tanti nel forum. Capita.

Sul fatto che non ci siano soldi per Milik bah, non è vero. Per il cartellino ci sono tranquillamente, 10 milioni per un contratto di 5 anni sono nulla.

Per l'ingaggio, vero che Milik vuole 3,5 milioni sembra (sembra, perché è questa la cifra che gli da il Marsiglia, siamo sicuri?), ma preso a 10 milioni cavolo lo rivendica quando ti pare anche e soprattutto se gioca decentemente da noi. Milik se gioca con continuità segna 20 goal a stagione, gliene basta una come si deve al Milan per valere 30 milioni, ma stando bassi. A dire il vero, se si ambienta decentemente hai il centravanti titolare già pronto, preso a 10 milioni.

Questa è (sarebbe) un'operazione come si deve e che si possa davvero chiamare opportunità. E a quel punto potrei dire che davvero si punta qualcosa.

Tomori Meite e Mandzukic è una presa in giro, pure costosa poi, perché messi insieme altro che Milik ci prendi!!!

Come logica, meglio prendere SOLO Milik e arrangiarsi negli altri ruoli, al limite, anziché prendere tre bidoni che cambiano poco o nulla, al limite fanno da tappabuchi a marzo quando giocheremo la EL.

Per ora non sono per niente contento di come ci stiamo muovendo imho.

Riguardo la proprietà, nessuno ha una lira non solo noi, ma siccome qualcosa stiamo facendo e spendendo, allora il discorso cambia. Non avessimo preso proprio nessuno sarei stato zitto, perché se non c'è una lira non c'è una lira (vedi Inda) ma cavolo noi stiamo spendendo invece è per cosa???

MAH fiducia in Maldini, eppure io sono molto perplesso.


----------



## Lineker10 (16 Gennaio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Non riusciamo a concludere i rinnovi dei nostri , figurati se possiamo trattare un milik sulla base di almeno un triennale.
> Nel nostro mercato si naviga a vista.



Non è vero.

Milik ha accettato (sembra) un quadriennale da 3,5 milioni dal Marsiglia (meno di quanto chiede Mandzukic quindi) e il Napoli 10 milioni, ovvero quanto paghiamo Meite.

Quindi bastava non prendere questi due e avremmo avuto il budget per Milik sul bilancio attuale.

Si è deciso di andare in altra direzione. Vedo che gran parte del forum è contento se non entusiasta all'idea del nostro mercato, io no francamente.


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Gennaio 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Se proprio volevamo un attaccante questa era l'opportunità.
> 
> Avessimo preso Milik avrei detto wow è un mercato da scudetto. Pure tatticamente in rosa ci manca un attaccante con queste caratteristiche. In sostanza, uno che da presenza in area e segna.
> 
> ...



hai perfettamente ragione. è andato via a niente.
ma meglio avere 6 centrali dei quali ZERO certezze per il prossimo anno.


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Gennaio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Non riusciamo a concludere i rinnovi dei nostri , figurati se possiamo trattare un milik sulla base di almeno un triennale.
> Nel nostro mercato si naviga a vista.



non è vero dai. se c'erano i soldi per simakan ci sono anche quelli per milik.


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Gennaio 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> non è vero dai. se c'erano i soldi per simakan ci sono anche quelli per milik.



Ma Simakan dubito possa chiedere l'ingaggio che chiede milik.
Non scordiamo che è quasi un parametro zero.

Poi pare che la priorità sia il difensore. 
Pare.


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Gennaio 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Non è vero.
> 
> Milik ha accettato (sembra) un quadriennale da 3,5 milioni dal Marsiglia (meno di quanto chiede Mandzukic quindi) e il Napoli 10 milioni, ovvero quanto paghiamo Meite.
> 
> ...



3.5 mln per le nostre casse non sono noccioline.
Noto molta cautela quando ci si deve impegnare per ingaggi di tale portata.

Non regge il paragone con manzo ,il croato lo prenderemmo per sei mesi,non 4 anni.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (16 Gennaio 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Se proprio volevamo un attaccante questa era l'opportunità.
> 
> Avessimo preso Milik avrei detto wow è un mercato da scudetto. Pure tatticamente in rosa ci manca un attaccante con queste caratteristiche. In sostanza, uno che da presenza in area e segna.
> 
> ...



La penso come te .
Milik poteva essere anche un attaccante per il futuro.


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Gennaio 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Non è vero.
> 
> Milik ha accettato (sembra) un quadriennale da 3,5 milioni dal Marsiglia (meno di quanto chiede Mandzukic quindi) e il Napoli 10 milioni, ovvero quanto paghiamo Meite.
> 
> ...



Io non sono contento, semmai ho smesso da tempo di avere aspettative e mi godo questi ragazzi. 
Non posso farmi il sangue amaro se abbiamo una proprietà parsimoniosa .


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Gennaio 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> La penso come te .
> Milik poteva essere anche un attaccante per il futuro.



Se il Milan vuole milik comunque lo prende a zero. 
Perché dare 10-15 mln a quel pazzo e riconoscergli pure il 25% sulla futura rivendita?
A detta di Di Marzio adl non si schioda da queste condizioni.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (16 Gennaio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Io non sono contento, semmai ho smesso da tempo di avere aspettative e mi godo questi ragazzi.
> Non posso farmi il sangue amaro se abbiamo una proprietà parsimoniosa .



Anche io penso che ci si debba godere la squadra attuale.

Ma [MENTION=3577]Lineker10[/MENTION] sottolinea che non é una questione di parsimonia,ma una questione di scelte.

Prestito con Obbligo a 7 e 3,5 Netti per un attaccante di 26 anni con fisico e da 20 gol abbondanti a stagione sono zero.


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Gennaio 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Anche io penso che ci si debba godere la squadra attuale.
> 
> Ma [MENTION=3577]Lineker10[/MENTION] sottolinea che non é una questione di parsimonia,ma una questione di scelte.
> 
> Prestito con Obbligo a 7 e 3,5 Netti per un attaccante di 26 anni con fisico e da 20 gol abbondanti a stagione sono zero.



Si ,ok.
Ma tra venti giorni lo prendi a zero reali. 
Perché non prendere quindi manzo per sei mesi e milik poi a giugno?
Ci vedrei più logica.


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Gennaio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma Simakan dubito possa chiedere l'ingaggio che chiede milik.
> Non scordiamo che è quasi un parametro zero.
> 
> Poi pare che la priorità sia il difensore.
> Pare.



ok però diciamo che hanno altre idee, non che non ci sono soldi.
perchè questa storia che siamo dei barboni deve anche finire. a parte inter e juve siamo quelli che spendiamo di più. 
se li spendono per tonali ibra e donnarumma il problema non sono i soldi ma le idee.
intendo che i soldi sono quelli, poi dove metterli è una scelta. se li metti da una parte non puoi pretendere di averne dall'altra.


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Gennaio 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> La penso come te .
> Milik poteva essere anche un attaccante per il futuro.



forse credono davvero di rinnovare ad ibra a questo punto. sarebbe da chiamare la neuro.


----------



## Lineker10 (16 Gennaio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Si ,ok.
> Ma tra venti giorni lo prendi a zero reali.
> Perché non prendere quindi manzo per sei mesi e milik poi a giugno?
> Ci vedrei più logica.



Perché Milik non aspetta giugno. Vuole giocare non perdere una stagione intera, dove deve giocare anche l'Europeo poi.

Una cosa era se il Napoli non lo avesse voluto cedere per principio, allora si potevano fare altre valutazioni, ma vedere che va a Marsiglia per due lire mentre noi stiamo dietro a Mandukic, il quale ci chiede addirittura un ingaggio più altro di Milik...

MAH per me non ci siamo.


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Gennaio 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ok però diciamo che hanno altre idee, non che non ci sono soldi.
> perchè questa storia che siamo dei barboni deve anche finire. a parte inter e juve siamo quelli che spendiamo di più.
> se li spendono per tonali ibra e donnarumma il problema non sono i soldi ma le idee.



No aspetta, non dico che siamo con le pezze al culo ma che il nostro progetto tecnico ed economico è molto attento e ponderato e si lega ai risultati sportivi e ai relativi ricavi che avremo nel prossimo futuro. 
Se ci fai caso abbiamo contratti da rinnovare , prestiti da ridiscutere e ,allo stesso modo , non vogliono impegnarsi sul lungo periodo. 

Questa rosa oggi è molto dinamica e si presta a più scenari futuri. 
Non abbiamo vincoli.
Pensa che se oggi gazidis chiamasse Rangnick avrebbe ampio margine di manovra o se il Milan cambiasse proprietà sarebbe decisamente vendibile. 

Resta quindi da capire il perché della nostra politica: bolle in pentola qualcosa di grosso o vogliamo mettere tutti alla prova prima di legarci?

È un modo di lavorare nuovo che certamente alimenta dubbi ma in mezzo a questo modo di fare calcio mi sorprenderei se facessimo firmare un milik per 4 anni a cifre importanti .

Chi abbiamo legato tra i nostri a certe cifre???


----------



## Zosimo2410 (16 Gennaio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Si ,ok.
> Ma tra venti giorni lo prendi a zero reali.
> Perché non prendere quindi manzo per sei mesi e milik poi a giugno?
> Ci vedrei più logica.



Perché Milik vuole lasciare Napoli a Gennaio, penso.


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Gennaio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Se il Milan vuole milik comunque lo prende a zero.
> Perché dare 10-15 mln a quel pazzo e riconoscergli pure il 25% sulla futura rivendita?
> A detta di Di Marzio adl non si schioda da queste condizioni.



perchè adl è furbo e sa che se lo tiene in tribuna lo vende a 10M. perchè c'è l'europeo e robe varie.
mentre i nostri no e li fanno uscire a zero o li ricoprono d'oro.


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Gennaio 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Perché Milik non aspetta giugno. Vuole giocare non perdere una stagione intera, dove deve giocare anche l'Europeo poi.
> 
> Una cosa era se il Napoli non lo avesse voluto cedere per principio, allora si potevano fare altre valutazioni, ma vedere che va a Marsiglia per due lire mentre noi stiamo dietro a Mandukic, il quale ci chiede addirittura un ingaggio più altro di Milik...
> 
> MAH per me non ci siamo.



Io il 25% sulla futura rivendita non glielo darei ad adl.
Per me è un furto e su questa base non si può trattare. 
Ho risposto sotto comunque.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (16 Gennaio 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> perchè adl è furbo e sa che se lo tiene in tribuna lo vende a 10M. perchè c'è l'europeo e robe varie.
> mentre i nostri no e li fanno uscire a zero o li ricoprono d'oro.



Lo vende a 7 (+ x) dopo avergli dato 3 milioni di ingaggio lordo ...

Insomma se lo vendeva a 4,5 milioni a Giugno ci guadagnava.

Non mi sembra un gran metodo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Gennaio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> No aspetta, non dico che siamo con le pezze al culo ma che il nostro progetto tecnico ed economico è molto attento e ponderato e si lega ai risultati sportivi e ai relativi ricavi che avremo nel prossimo futuro.
> Se ci fai caso abbiamo contratti da rinnovare , prestiti da ridiscutere e ,allo stesso modo , non vogliono impegnarsi sul lungo periodo.
> 
> Questa rosa oggi è molto dinamica e si presta a più scenari futuri.
> ...



se pensano di spendere meno di 3,5 per una punta mi sa che stan freschi, a me non sembrano cifre importanti anzi...
ma poi questo discorso decade quando offrono 8M a quel ciondolone di donnarumma... o magari pensano di rinnovare il cantante ibra.
o prendono tomori che qui siamo a livelli di operazione spazzatura stile duarte (ma aspetto i dettagli).

per me siamo in grossa confusione già da questa estate. 
35 per tonali, 2 giovani in prestito secco, bloccato krunic e uscito pobega. scambio rebic-silva con guadagno per loro, 4 TD e 1TS....

i risultati stanno coprendo vari errori per me.


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Gennaio 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Lo vende a 7 (+ x) dopo avergli dato 3 milioni di ingaggio lordo ...
> 
> Insomma se lo vendeva a 4,5 milioni a Giugno ci guadagnava.
> 
> Non mi sembra un gran metodo.



meglio che perderlo a zero...... e doverlo pagare per tutto l'anno.


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Gennaio 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> se pensano di spendere meno di 3,5 per una punta mi sa che stan freschi, a me non sembrano cifre importanti anzi...
> ma poi questo discorso decade quando offrono 8M a quel ciondolone di donnarumma... o magari pensano di rinnovare il cantante ibra.
> o prendono tomori che qui siamo a livelli di operazione spazzatura stile duarte (ma aspetto i dettagli).
> 
> ...



Lascia stare voci e sensazioni e concentrati solo sui fatti : con quale giocatore ci siamo impegnati sul lungo periodo e a cifre importanti?
Guarda che il Milan ha una marea di rinnovi da trattare e prestiti da valutare. 
Alla luce di questo modo di fare tu credi prenderemo il giocatore costoso e dall'ingaggio importante??

Sveglia ragazzi : arriveranno giovani alla Hauge, prestiti alla diaz e parametri zero alla manzo. 
Lo stesso tonali ,che tanti prendono ad esempio come investimento, è a tutti gli effetti un prestito.
Certo ,se non lo riscatti non ci fai un bell'affare ma non si è obbligati a farlo..
Scordiamoci il milik della situazione per 4 anni a 3.5 mln annui.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (16 Gennaio 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> meglio che perderlo a zero...... e doverlo pagare per tutto l'anno.



Meglio a quel punto utilizzarlo durante l’anno, tanto se lo paghi.


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Gennaio 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Se proprio volevamo un attaccante questa era l'opportunità.
> 
> Avessimo preso Milik avrei detto wow è un mercato da scudetto. Pure tatticamente in rosa ci manca un attaccante con queste caratteristiche. In sostanza, uno che da presenza in area e segna.
> 
> ...



10 mln...al Marsiglia!! Dai ma secondo voi De Lamentetis con noi avrebbe valutato il suo giocatore a 10 ? Ti avrebbe sparato minimo il doppio..


----------



## Djici (16 Gennaio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Lascia stare voci e sensazioni e concentrati solo sui fatti : con quale giocatore ci siamo impegnati sul lungo periodo e a cifre importanti?
> Guarda che il Milan ha una marea di rinnovi da trattare e prestiti da valutare.
> Alla luce di questo modo di fare tu credi prenderemo il giocatore costoso e dall'ingaggio importante??
> 
> ...



Concordo.
E non penso che sia una buona cosa.
Gazidis per me fa ancora sogni erotici con Ralf.

Io intanto da tifoso spero che sia solo per potere puntare ad un livello piu alto una volta raggiunta questa benedetta CL.


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Gennaio 2021)

Djici ha scritto:


> Concordo.
> E non penso che sia una buona cosa.
> Gazidis per me fa ancora sogni erotici con Ralf.
> 
> Io intanto da tifoso spero che sia solo per potere puntare ad un livello piu alto una volta raggiunta questa benedetta CL.



Potrebbe essere una spiegazione. 
Oppure potrebbe essere che si vuole comprare solo a colpo sicuro. 
Non è però detto che ci risparmi ma alla fine spendi quel che serve per arrivare a un certo livello.


----------



## Lineker10 (16 Gennaio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Lascia stare voci e sensazioni e concentrati solo sui fatti : con quale giocatore ci siamo impegnati sul lungo periodo e a cifre importanti?
> Guarda che il Milan ha una marea di rinnovi da trattare e prestiti da valutare.
> Alla luce di questo modo di fare tu credi prenderemo il giocatore costoso e dall'ingaggio importante??
> 
> ...



Eh no però. 

La cosa non torna. Perché a Ibra diamo 7 milioni, Gigio stiamo trattando pure di più, per Mandzukic parliamo comunque di quasi 1 milione al mese. 

I soldi ci sono e li spendiamo cavolo.

Questa storia dei ragazzini stile Hauge non è vera.

Li prendiamo se capita, ma non è la regola, anzi è l'eccezione purtroppo. Oltre a Hauge chi abbiamo preso giovane per pochi milioni di tutti quelli in rosa?

Dico purtroppo perché trovarne come lui e Saele ci risolve tutti i problemi nel lungo termine, invece mi sembra che adesso corriamo dietro a tutt'altro profili come Meite e Mandzukic.

E dire che Milik non ce lo possiamo permettere... dai ragazzi, ma poi fate pure la morale alludendo a chi non è un vero tifoso milanista!!!

Parlassimo di Haaland... qui parliamo di un acquisto a cifre minime per un giocatore di valore come Milik.

Se non ci possiamo permettere nemmeno lui, ma con che coraggio stiamo qui a parlare di scudetto champions e blaterate varie???

Milik non lo abbiamo voluto nemmeno trattare. Abbiamo fatto altre scelte.

Io ero partito con l'idea che davanti non servisse nessuno. Bene, capisco la logica. Ibra più si punta tutto su Leao. Benissimo.
Invece salta fuori che trattiamo gente come Mandzukic Scamacca Pavoletti... e allora no, vedere Milik che va via a queste cifre allora no, non va bene per nulla.


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Gennaio 2021)

Io sono molto ottimista perché ho capito come lavorano in società. 
Non mi piace del tutto ma ci vedo logica e scientificità. 
Del resto sapete come la penso sul tema: se c'è un qualcosa che non mancheranno mai sono i calciatori. 
Sono di tre tipi i profili di giocatori che noi prendiamo:
-giovani ancora da farsi ma seri ,applicati e con potenzialità. 
Ce li portiamo a casa e ci lavoriamo.
Parlo di profili alla Hauge , Kalulu,saele , giocatori che compriamo e li leghiamo da subito a noi visto che costano poco di cartellino e come ingaggio. 
-giovani promesse che stanno avendo difficoltà nei loro clubs. 
Appartengono a questa categoria i diaz, Dalot, theo.
Non sono sconosciuti ma ragazzi che sono stati tra i migliori tra i coetanei ma hanno avuto un rallentamento nel percorso di crescita. 
Questi profili li prendiamo in prestito, li portiamo a Milanello e ci lavoriamo. Se esplodono ci sediamo al tavolo per trattare un eventuale riscatto, se questo non dovesse concretizzarsi pazienza: si prende l'agenda e si cerca un altro nome. 
-infine abbiamo i big , i volponi della categoria. 
Appartengono a questo terzo gruppo i kjaer e gli ibra. 
Giocatori che hanno fatto vedere già tutto ma potrebbero aiutarci in termini di esperienza e qualità. 
Questi profili li prendiamo con contratti non tanto lunghi.


Minimo comune multiplo delle operazioni: non si appesantiscono i conti. Non ci si lega a scatola chiusa e per troppi anni.

Vorrei di meglio ma questo passa il convento .
L'opportunità di fiondarsi su un milik anziché un Mandzukic è economica ma soprattutto tecnica.
6 mesi di contratto sono una cosa, 4 anni altra.
[MENTION=3577]Lineker10[/MENTION]


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Gennaio 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Eh no però.
> 
> La cosa non torna. Perché a Ibra diamo 7 milioni, Gigio stiamo trattando pure di più, per Mandzukic parliamo comunque di quasi 1 milione al mese.
> 
> ...



Leggi sopra.


----------



## JoKeR (16 Gennaio 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Non è vero.
> 
> Milik ha accettato (sembra) un quadriennale da 3,5 milioni dal Marsiglia (meno di quanto chiede Mandzukic quindi) e il Napoli 10 milioni, ovvero quanto paghiamo Meite.
> 
> ...



Ma cosa dici? Sei serio?

Meitè lo paghiamo ora 500 mila euro, così hanno detto.
Solo nell'eventualità in cui si dimostrerà Desailly ne verseremo altri 8-9 circa.

Mandzukic ancora non è arrivato per cui non puoi sapere nè durata del contratto, verosimilmente 6 mesi, nè ingaggio (1,5 finora si è detto).

Sei un utente che seguo particolarmente intelligente, ma hai effettuato una presa di posizione che io non condivido, solo perchè non vuoi ammettere la realtà.

E cioè: non c'è un euro, e nel mercato invernale finora ne abbiamo spesi 500 mila.
A Milik devi fare un contratto di 4 anni circa e io credo prenderà più di quello che hai riportato... ma vabbè... per non parlare dell'impegno lordo.

Non sono per nulla d'accordo, detto da uno che certo preferirebbe Milik.


----------



## Andreas89 (16 Gennaio 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Se proprio volevamo un attaccante questa era l'opportunità.
> 
> Avessimo preso Milik avrei detto wow è un mercato da scudetto. Pure tatticamente in rosa ci manca un attaccante con queste caratteristiche. In sostanza, uno che da presenza in area e segna.
> 
> ...



Manco con Milik sarebbe stato da scudetto. Lo sai più di me, aldilà di scaramanzie varie, che La Rosa stia dando il 120% e nonostante ciò siamo a tre e quattro (potenziali) punti da Inter e Juve. La Rosa, ora come ora, può puntare benissimo alla champions (alla grande) ma ora non ha senso dissanguarsi per un mediocre alla Milik, come del resto per il croato che non gioca da due anni oramai (per non parlare di Meite, mediocre al massimo). È un mercato per tappare i vari buchi, ma non credo che manco loro lo reputino da scudetto (ci servirebbero 2 Top assoluti per puntarci).


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Gennaio 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Ma cosa dici? Sei serio?
> 
> Meitè lo paghiamo ora 500 mila euro, così hanno detto.
> Solo nell'eventualità in cui si dimostrerà Desailly ne verseremo altri 8-9 circa.
> ...



È così. 
Ne più ne meno.


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Gennaio 2021)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Manco con Milik sarebbe stato da scudetto. Lo sai più di me, aldilà di scaramanzie varie, che La Rosa stia dando il 120% e nonostante ciò siamo a tre e quattro (potenziali) punti da Inter e Juve. La Rosa, ora come ora, può puntare benissimo alla champions (alla grande) ma ora non ha senso dissanguarsi per un mediocre alla Milik, come del resto per il croato che non gioca da due anni oramai (per non parlare di Meite, mediocre al massimo). È un mercato per tappare i vari buchi, ma non credo che manco loro lo reputino da scudetto (ci servirebbero 2 Top assoluti per puntarci).



Se manzo sta bene è lui l'uomo scudetto .
Se sta bene, ovviamente.


----------



## JoKeR (16 Gennaio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> È così.
> Ne più ne meno.



Ma io non capisco... i giocatori possono piacere o meno, si possono avere dei pupilli o meno... 

Però certi fatti non sono opinioni, sono fatti e stop: al 16 gennaio il Milan ha fatto un bonifico di 500k circa e stop.
Perchè non ci sono soldi, anche se sarebbe servito investire eccome.

Io ho sempre scritto che avrei preso Milik, ma il Napoli ti impone di impegnarti solo di cartellino per 10 mln. Per cui la proprietà di pezzenti che abbiamo manco ci ha pensato, si contano anche i centesimi per il caffè a Milanello.

Vabbè... amen


----------



## Andreas89 (16 Gennaio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Se manzo sta bene è lui l'uomo scudetto .
> Se sta bene, ovviamente.



Campa cavallo. Entra in forma ad Aprile. Ma capisco tutti perché è un nome importante e tutti pensiamo alla bestia che fu.


----------



## Chrissonero (16 Gennaio 2021)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Campa cavallo. Entra in forma ad Aprile. Ma capisco tutti perché è un nome importante e tutti pensiamo alla bestia che fu.



Tutto è nella mente... cit. Ibra

Quindi io non cambierei MAI uno come Mandzuckic per Milik, tutt'altro spessore..


----------



## Djici (16 Gennaio 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Eh no però.
> 
> La cosa non torna. Perché a Ibra diamo 7 milioni, Gigio stiamo trattando pure di più, per Mandzukic parliamo comunque di quasi 1 milione al mese.
> 
> ...



Idea personale che non spaccio di sicuro per verità assoluta :
Su Mandzukic hanno paura del fisico.
Ma arriva gratis e tra 6 mesi leva le tende.
Hanno ancora più paura del fisico di Milik che ha sempre avuto infortuni. E pure brutti.
Ma li se ti ritrovi con un altro Conti o con un altro Caldara sei bello fregato con il quadriennale se non addirittura quinquennale con inggagii altissimo che ti chiederà.
E tra Milik e Mandzukic non c'è nemmeno differenza di condizione fisica visto che non giocano entrambi da tempo immemore.


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Gennaio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Lascia stare voci e sensazioni e concentrati solo sui fatti : con quale giocatore ci siamo impegnati sul lungo periodo e a cifre importanti?
> Guarda che il Milan ha una marea di rinnovi da trattare e prestiti da valutare.
> Alla luce di questo modo di fare tu credi prenderemo il giocatore costoso e dall'ingaggio importante??
> 
> ...



per me qui sei totalmente fuori strada.
per forza non abbiamo di queste situazioni, sono tutti a scadenza. ma se sei in un'ottica di crescita, il prossimo anno ne avrai più di uno di contratti così e molto più pesanti:

donnarumma
kessie
turca
ibra o chi per lui.
bennacer

al prossimo anno aggiungi theo come minimo.

se hai invece intenzione di smantellare allora la faccenda cambia, ma non credo siano le intenzioni.

manza è il classico feticcio alla galliani. ricordo gente che avrebbe fatto carte false e dato 15M a quel cesso di bale. andatevi a leggere qualcosa su di lui per dire!


----------



## Djici (16 Gennaio 2021)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Campa cavallo. Entra in forma ad Aprile. Ma capisco tutti perché è un nome importante e tutti pensiamo alla bestia che fu.



Non andrà a fare pressing come un matto.
Poco la sicuro.
Però per fare la differenza fisicamente (parlo di palle alte quando i schemi sono saltati sia in fase offensiva che in fase difensiva) non hai bisogno di avere un autonomia di 90 minuti.
Non penso che potrà giocare più di 30 minuti per molto tempo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Gennaio 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Meglio a quel punto utilizzarlo durante l’anno, tanto se lo paghi.



a quel punto non ci arrivi ed ha avuto ragione lui. anche perchè ne ha altri 3...


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Gennaio 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> per me qui sei totalmente fuori strada.
> per forza non abbiamo di queste situazioni, sono tutti a scadenza. ma se sei in un'ottica di crescita, il prossimo anno ne avrai più di uno di contratti così e molto più pesanti:
> 
> donnarumma
> ...



Si ma il prossimo anno avrai costi superiori per una rosa superiore e che gioca per obiettivi superiori. 
Aumento dei costi di pari passo ad aumento dei ricavi. 
Il giochino è questo.


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Gennaio 2021)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Campa cavallo. Entra in forma ad Aprile. Ma capisco tutti perché è un nome importante e tutti pensiamo alla bestia che fu.



Queste cose le sa Maldini ,non io.
Anche per ibra si diceva qualcosa di simile ma il tempo di mettere gli scarpini si è dimostrato più forte di tutti. 
Mandzukic è di altra categoria rispetto a milik, a livello mentale soprattutto.


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Gennaio 2021)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Tutto è nella mente... cit. Ibra
> 
> Quindi io non cambierei MAI uno come Mandzuckic per Milik, tutt'altro spessore..



Assolutamente. 
Manzo è un animale .


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Gennaio 2021)

Djici ha scritto:


> Non andrà a fare pressing come un matto.
> Poco la sicuro.
> Però per fare la differenza fisicamente (parlo di palle alte quando i schemi sono saltati sia in fase offensiva che in fase difensiva) non hai bisogno di avere un autonomia di 90 minuti.
> Non penso che potrà giocare più di 30 minuti per molto tempo.



Ragazzi parliamo di uno che ha fatto la differenza ovunque abbia giocato dai. 
Milik e manzo non possono stare nella stessa frase.


----------



## ILMAGO (16 Gennaio 2021)

non credo arrivi mandzukic.
e rispetto alla media del mercato di riparazione delle altre, chiuderemo con Meitè e Tomori e fine.
Milik è un investimento di "titolare", e penso si possa cercare di meglio, banalmente un nuovo leao giovane in giro per il mondo, ma non c'è una lira a gennaio e va bene cosi.
a giugno ci si rivede e si fanno le valutazioni del caso... possibilmente con la champions e un tesoretto che inevitabilmente bisogna tirar fuori per arrivarci preparati al meglio.


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Gennaio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Si ma il prossimo anno avrai costi superiori per una rosa superiore e che gioca per obiettivi superiori.
> Aumento dei costi di pari passo ad aumento dei ricavi.
> Il giochino è questo.



ma cosa c'entra puoi iniziare anche 4 mesi prima, altrimenti metti in cantina il termine programmazione e vivi come rambo. giorno per giorno.

ormai qua dentro si sa solo dire "non c'è un euro" perchè va di moda tirare popò sulla società. siamo come in politica, o destra o sinistra.
siamo la 3a rosa per costo della serie A ricordo.
che non c'è un euro è una palla colossale. poi ognuno i dati li legge come meglio crede.

raga non ci siamo bisogna essere più onesti. se avesse fatto un mercato del genere galliani o mirabelli ci sarebbero solo bestemmie. e attenzione è... per me meite è stata una bella operazione. sensata.

manza è una vaccata incredibile. può anche andare bene e mi verrete a prendere per il culo e io ben contento che sarò ma le probabilità sono scarse. ed in ogni modo è inutile per il futuro.


----------



## Lineker10 (16 Gennaio 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Ma cosa dici? Sei serio?
> 
> Meitè lo paghiamo ora 500 mila euro, così hanno detto.
> Solo nell'eventualità in cui si dimostrerà Desailly ne verseremo altri 8-9 circa.
> ...



Le cifre sono queste.

Mandzukic chiede 2 milioni per 5 mesi, 4 lordi circa.

Milik ne va a prendere 3,5 a Marsiglia.

Questo è scritto dappertutto, lo puoi trovare da solo.

Meite abbiamo speso 1 milione, ma va bene.

Queste sono le cifre.

Non c'è un euro non è vero, il poco che c'è lo si spende in un altro modo, senza ribadisco aggiungere un euro al patrimonio della rosa, cosa che è ovvio accade se prendi Milik a 7 più tre di bonus. Peraltro sembra che il Marsiglia lo prenda in prestito con obbligo di riscatto, ancora non è chiaro, nemmeno a titolo definitivo.

A me sembra il contrario, si sta cercando tutto d'un tratto di giustificare queste operazioni che stiamo facendo dicendo che non c'è una lira.

Che a me va bene, guarda, io lo sostenevo a dicembre e dicevo addirittura che non avremmo dovuto prendere nessuno per fare numero ma solo con logica.

Invece, almeno per quanto vedo finora, stiamo proprio prendendo giocatori per fare numero o poco più. 

Io vorrei coerenza, finora mai abbiamo operato così, gli acquisti hanno sempre avuto logica anche quando non abbiamo avuto budget anzi dovevamo ridurre il payroll drasticamente. 

Comunque vedremo a mercato chiuso e tireremo le somme.


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Gennaio 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma cosa c'entra puoi iniziare anche 4 mesi prima, altrimenti metti in cantina il termine programmazione e vivi come rambo. giorno per giorno.
> 
> ormai qua dentro si sa solo dire "non c'è un euro" perchè va di moda tirare popò sulla società. siamo come in politica, o destra o sinistra.
> siamo la 3a rosa per costo della serie A ricordo.
> ...



Abbiamo cambiato strategia. 
Piaccia o non piaccia è così.
A me non piace in senso stretto però ci sono molti aspetti che mi piacciono. 

Io ad esempio non credo una squadra si possa costruire dalla sera al mattino ma bisogna individuare bene gli uomini e farli giocare assieme per anni , poi credo in un club serva uno zoccolo duro italiano con ragazzi cresciuti nel club e poi credo serva il giusto mix di giovani e maturi. 
Questo per me è l'abc per fare calcio.


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Gennaio 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Le cifre sono queste.
> 
> Mandzukic chiede 2 milioni per 5 mesi, 4 lordi circa.
> 
> ...



Però non puoi paragonare solo lo stipendio e non la durata..
Non è corretto. 
Con milik ti impegni per 4 anni !!!!


----------



## Lineker10 (16 Gennaio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Però non puoi paragonare solo lo stipendio e non la durata..
> Non è corretto.
> Con milik ti impegni per 4 anni !!!!



Ho capito ma il suo cartellino ha anche un valore!!!

Mandzukic lo prendi per 5 mesi ma ti ritrovi con una coppia di centravanti che quanto vale? ZERO

Certo che non è corretto nemmeno confrontarli perché uno è un acquisto serio che ha un senso, l'altro è un'assurdità. 

Poi se non ci possiamo nemmeno impegnare su un contratto di 4 anni in quanto tale, boh allora tutto questo forum non ha senso, non ha senso né parlare di Milan né parlare di calcio.

Si tira a campare e speriamo a bene.


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Gennaio 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Ho capito ma il suo cartellino ha anche un valore!!!
> 
> Mandzukic lo prendi per 5 mesi ma ti ritrovi con una coppia di centravanti che quanto vale? ZERO
> 
> ...



Io penso milik non piaccia proprio come profilo perché altrimenti a queste condizioni come minimo bisognava trattare..
Ma poi alla fine se ad affondare il colpo è solo il Marsiglia mi pare sia tutta l'Europa ad avere dubbi economici, tecnici o entrambi sul giocatore .

Guarda comunque i nostri acquisti e il nostro modus operandi e troverai le risposte..
Ti avevo coinvolto poco sopra ma non mi hai letto .


----------



## Lineker10 (16 Gennaio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Io penso milik non piaccia proprio come profilo perché altrimenti a queste condizioni come minimo bisognava trattare..
> Ma poi alla fine se ad affondare il colpo è solo il Marsiglia mi pare sia tutta l'Europa ad avere dubbi economici, tecnici o entrambi sul giocatore .



Invece su Meite Tomori e soprattutto Mandzukic c'è la fila.

Che ci siano dubbi ci sta. Io ne ho pochi o nessuno che con lui avremmo avuto un contributo immediato peraltro proprio in quei limiti sottoporta che abbiamo quando non c'è Ibra. Pero se i nostro avessero dubbi ok, vediamo cosa prenderanno a fine mercato e poi giudicherò questo aspetto.


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Gennaio 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Invece su Meite Tomori e soprattutto Mandzukic c'è la fila.
> 
> Che ci siano dubbi ci sta. Io ne ho pochi o nessuno che con lui avremmo avuto un contributo immediato peraltro proprio in quei limiti sottoporta che abbiamo quando non c'è Ibra. Pero se i nostro avessero dubbi ok, vediamo cosa prenderanno a fine mercato e poi giudicherò questo aspetto.



Purtroppo noi siamo spettatori e tifosi, le scelte le fanno altri.
Meitè viene per fare il quarto e ,personalmente, ci può stare. 
Una mano ce la darà.
Tomori appartiene alla categoria dei giovani promettenti ma da valorizzare. 
Mandzukic se sta bene è pur sempre un campione. 

Stiamo calmi comunque dai e fidiamoci.
Tifiamo i ragazzi e aspettiamo fiduciosi.

Io speravo in un mercato aggressivo ma ho capito che non c'è speranza e mi sono rassegnato.
Rassegnazione certificata con la mia 'firma'.

Milik è un giocatore giovane , affermato e in scadenza, il fatto che non ci sia la fila mi puzza. 
Non è che non lo vuole solo il Milan, lo vuole nessuno.

Che nessuno voglia Meitè ci sta, che nessuno voglia milik non ci sta.


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Gennaio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Abbiamo cambiato strategia.
> Piaccia o non piaccia è così.
> A me non piace in senso stretto però ci sono molti aspetti che mi piacciono.
> 
> ...



e sono d'accordo. noi però non abbiamo nulla di ciò...
di italiani ce ne sono 3, uno dei quali è un mercenario e un altro se ne andrà presumibilmente il prossimo anno.
individuare gli uomini e farli giocare insieme per anni è ottimo, ma se prendi quasi solo prestiti e parecchi a fine carriera questo è impossibile.
sul giovani e maturi son d'accordo. per me manza non è maturo è proprio andato a male. che poi sento parlare tanto bene di lui ma un gran giocatore non lo è mai stato... per me...





diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Io speravo in un mercato aggressivo ma ho capito che non c'è speranza e mi sono rassegnato.
> Rassegnazione certificata con la mia 'firma'.
> 
> Milik è un giocatore giovane , affermato e in scadenza, il fatto che non ci sia la fila mi puzza.
> ...



io avrei preferito non prendere nessuno e valorizzare i nostri... se proprio devo prendere certi ripieghi

sulla seconda parte effettivamente hai ragione, non so perchè nessuno se ne sia interessato a queste cifre. il fatto è che neanche a manza si è interessato nessuno. ma io dico che secondo me non lo prendono...


----------



## Davidoff (16 Gennaio 2021)

Per me per il dopo-Ibra pensano di prendere un centravanti migliore di Milik, quindi non vogliono impegnarsi con quadriennali a 3.5 l’anno per uno che non li convince. Non convince nemmeno me, per inciso. Mandzukic sarebbe un buon tappabuchi per 6 mesi e si ripagherebbe superando un paio di turni in coppa, non mi sembra un’operazione assurda. Poi noi non lo sappiamo, magari abbiamo sondato Milik e De Laurentiis ha sparato 20 milioni, chissà.


----------

